# leupold spotting scope for sale



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

-Excellent condition. 
-No marks on glass. 
-Comes with two eye pieces. 
-Retailed around $800 and up.
-Has full lifetime warranty 




Asking $420.00


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Model? Specs?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am interested. Same questions as Kine.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Model? Specs?


Sorry about that. It's the kenai with 80mm objective lens. Eye pieces are 20-60x and a wide angle 30x. They're discontinued now but they do have the gold ring lifetime warranty. So if it ever needs to be worked on, they will probably just give you the nearest upgrade. That's what they've done with me in the past. Also, the body rotates, so it can be used as either a straight or semi angled scope for viewing.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Ridge. 

Have to convince the wife I need a scope for the Goat hunt and that my birthday is a great time to receive one...


----------



## Pines_N_Tines (Nov 14, 2019)

Ridge I wish I could buy it. It is the scope that spotted my sons ram this year. very clear. I couldnt make out the detail in my scope that I was able to see through yours. I'm not sure how far away you were when you filmed my sons kill shot but it was over a mile and the video was better than expected.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

For sure interested. I will let you know this week if one of these fine gentlemen don't snag it first.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> For sure interested. I will let you know this week if one of these fine gentlemen don't snag it first.


Great. I was going to wait a week before listing it on KSL.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll throw in this tripod with the scope for you guys that are interested.
It's not a high end tripod but I think I paid around $40.00 for it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> I'll throw in this tripod with the scope for you guys that are interested.
> It's not a high end tripod but I think I paid around $40.00 for it.


I might be able to come check it out this weekend. Will you be around or out in the hills?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I might be able to come check it out this weekend. Will you be around or out in the hills?


I'll be home most of the day.


----------

